# Awesome Lipstick Heels!



## jjjenko (Dec 31, 2010)

haha wow these are pretty neat! would you rock these?

  	http://cocoperez.com/2010-12-30-alberto-guardiani-lipstick-heels


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jan 10, 2011)

For a cheaper price, I totally would!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2011)

Two Thumbs DOWN.


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 17, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Two Thumbs DOWN.



 	I agree, I dont like them either.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Mar 13, 2011)

probably not lol


----------



## Babylard (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks odd. I remember someone posted a really cute boot with a lipstick heel. I liked that way better xD


----------



## rockin (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL, different!!

  	I wouldn't wear them.  It's a lot of money for a pair of 'novelty' shoes


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 23, 2011)

Haha wow.  It's cool to look at but I wouldn't wear them either.


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

Ehhh I'm going to have to go with no...not my style


----------

